# Meet my dwarf rats!



## MargsnRem (Mar 19, 2021)

Hi all! I got my pair of dwarf rats 3 weeks ago and have been obsessed with them ever since! Remy is the black rat, she is more shy but also can be more calm and cuddly! Margot is white with grey markings and and she is our little explorer!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

Awwwwwww! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## MargsnRem (Mar 19, 2021)

Rats4All said:


> Awwwwwww! Welcome to the forum.


Thank you!! I’m excited to be a part of this community!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

We are excited to have you.


----------



## icetiger (Jun 9, 2020)

Aww, they look so sweet! And welcome! I'm sure you'll love it here.


----------



## FlowerStar (Mar 2, 2021)

MargsnRem said:


> Hi all! I got my pair of dwarf rats 3 weeks ago and have been obsessed with them ever since! Remy is the black rat, she is more shy but also can be more calm and cuddly! Margot is white with grey markings and and she is our little explorer!
> View attachment 304220
> 
> 
> ...


OMG they are sooo adorable I'm in love 😍😍 so I can only imagine How you must feel hehehe , cuz I went nuts from seeing these pics!!!

I wish I could share my pics but I keep getting a message about low memory and no matter what I clear from my storage and cache on my phone I still can't it drive me insane and I'm not too techy so I can't really do much grrr


----------



## Angels with Whiskers (Jan 20, 2021)

Cute ratties!  I love that sloth hammock!


----------



## MinkShadow (Mar 5, 2021)

Dwarf rats? How cute!!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

MargsnRem said:


> Hi all! I got my pair of dwarf rats 3 weeks ago and have been obsessed with them ever since! Remy is the black rat, she is more shy but also can be more calm and cuddly! Margot is white with grey markings and and she is our little explorer!
> View attachment 304220
> 
> 
> ...


OMG I want dwarf rats so much!!! My breeder just started breeding them and I almost cannot stand the temptation to get a pair!!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Also, welcome to the forum! I'm excited to have you here!


----------



## ratsbian (Feb 4, 2021)

Awww, Remy and Margot are adorable! Welcome to the forum & thanks for sharing your cuties!


----------



## Enne (Dec 12, 2020)

They're very cute. My breeder just got a few dwarfs and I'm interested in possibly getting some in the future!


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

I love dwarfs.... I want them..... but I don't have another cage..... * sigh *


----------



## buddy/sire (Jan 19, 2021)

oml so cute 🤗
welcome✨


----------



## MargsnRem (Mar 19, 2021)

Angels with Whiskers said:


> Cute ratties!  I love that sloth hammock!


thanks! I got it from petco and they love to sleep inside of it- although sometimes they prefer their upside down tissue box 😂


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

My previous rats LOVED the tissue boxs.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Cccuuuutttteeee. I also just recently got my first ratties and they act so similar to yours. At first the braver one was the one who would play with me because the shyer one was scared but then when the shyer one started to hang out with me she became most cuddly because the braver one was to busy seeing what trouble she could get into lol.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Also do all my posts have a quote from an unrelated conversation? My quotes box has a number one in it all the time


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

Newtorats said:


> Also do all my posts have a quote from an unrelated conversation? My quotes box has a number one in it all the time


I'm guessing you accidentally hit the "quote" button on a comment at some point in time. 

To delete it, click on the "Insert Quotes" box to open it. Click on the little trash can icon next to the quote and it will go away.


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Thx


----------

